# My latest ADV creation.



## Alex (22/12/14)

I felt the need to share the recipe with someone. For the last 3 days I've been playing around with unflavoured Max VG juice with a tiny flavour added.

it's a foolproof system that requires pure VG to dilute the 36mg VG mix I have from *SkyBlue*, down to about 6mg. Yesterday I decided to add about 10drops of *Qualactin Hypermint from Vape Elixir* to the mix. using the 6ml Reo bottles. 

I really am excited to finally have something which I can vape all day, it's got the minty menthol coolness without being overpowering, and for me it's just a refreshing juice that I haven't grown tired of.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Yiannaki (22/12/14)

Alex said:


> I felt the need to share the recipe with someone. For the last 3 days I've been playing around with unflavoured Max VG juice with a tiny flavour added.
> 
> it's a foolproof system that requires pure VG to dilute the 36mg VG mix I have from *SkyBlue*, down to about 6mg. Yesterday I decided to add about 10drops of *Qualactin Hypermint from Vape Elixir* to the mix. using the 6ml Reo bottles.
> 
> I really am excited to finally have something which I can vape all day, it's got the minty menthol coolness without being overpowering, and for me it's just a refreshing juice that I haven't grown tired of.


Good to hear @Alex  

If u still can't do any sweet flavours, I am more than happy to take all your bombies and labrat stock

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (22/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Good to hear @Alex
> 
> If u still can't do any sweet flavours, I am more than happy to take all your bombies and labrat stock



No thankfully that has passed, and I do still enjoy all the other good stuff. But having a good juice that I can use throughout the day, without getting sick of the taste is huge for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (27/12/14)

Alex said:


> No thankfully that has passed, and I do still enjoy all the other good stuff. But having a good juice that I can use throughout the day, without getting sick of the taste is huge for me.


You can take any juice and just add some of your unflavoured DIY mix in there to dilute the flavour a bit. So if it is 6mg juice, add some 6mg unflavoured DIY juice in the same PG/VG ratio and you should end up with the same juice, just lighter flavouring

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (27/12/14)

Derick said:


> You can take any juice and just add some of your unflavoured DIY mix in there to dilute the flavour a bit. So if it is 6mg juice, add some 6mg unflavoured DIY juice in the same PG/VG ratio and you should end up with the same juice, just lighter flavouring


Thanks @Derick, that's exactly what I've been doing lately.


via iphone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yuganp (27/12/14)

As they say, taste is subjective. Most juice is too strong for me. I either dilute most juices or add something else for it to taste good for me.

Other people that I know, what is strong for me is weak for them

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Derick (27/12/14)

yuganp said:


> As they say, taste is subjective. Most juice is too strong for me. I either dilute most juices or add something else for it to taste good for me.
> 
> Other people that I know, what is strong for me is weak for them


You should really look into making all VG juices then - VG mutes the flavour quite a bit and you have the advantage of having tons of vapour


----------



## yuganp (27/12/14)

Derick said:


> You should really look into making all VG juices then - VG mutes the flavour quite a bit and you have the advantage of having tons of vapour


Thanks @Derick I initially bought the sb small diy kit and some extra nic to dilute the juices in the terms of flavour. I have seen some others like Johan that has to dilute the the juices. I don't know if if has to to do with us going lowers in the ohms, but what tasted good for me at 2 ohms is too strong in flavour for me at 0.5 ohms.


----------



## ET (27/12/14)

unflavoured nic juice ftw

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## yuganp (27/12/14)

ET said:


> unflavoured nic juice ftw


Everyone must try unflavored juice at some point. It rejuvenates the tastebuds. Go back to your adv and it tastes like the first time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (28/12/14)

I vape a 16mg RY4 during the day... Innocently asked the bosses wife to take a toke ! Needless to say she kakked all over me and asked me if im stupid ! 

And so one learns 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (28/12/14)

Alex said:


> Thanks @Derick, that's exactly what I've been doing lately.
> 
> 
> via iphone



Hey bro. I did an 80VG/20PG with nic (about 4mg) with 10 drops coconut and 10 drops mint in a 20ml bottle. It's sooo good! Been vaping that all day today

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derick (28/12/14)

zadiac said:


> Hey bro. I did an 80VG/20PG with nic (about 4mg) with 10 drops coconut and 10 drops mint in a 20ml bottle. It's sooo good! Been vaping that all day today


Fruit flavours do really well with mint/menthol just be careful never to make one the same flavour as your toothpaste, because all you'll be tasting is toothpaste

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (28/12/14)

zadiac said:


> Hey bro. I did an 80VG/20PG with nic (about 4mg) with 10 drops coconut and 10 drops mint in a 20ml bottle. It's sooo good! Been vaping that all day today



That sounds a lot like @Rob Fisher's tropical ice

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (28/12/14)

Derick said:


> Fruit flavours do really well with mint/menthol just be careful never to make one the same flavour as your toothpaste, because all you'll be tasting is toothpaste



I saw that in the description for TFA Spearmint (I think) on your site...made me giggle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (28/12/14)

free3dom said:


> I saw that in the description for TFA Spearmint (I think) on your site...made me giggle


Yeah, heh, Melinda made a raspberry spearmint for me, and wow, smelled like toothpaste and tasted like toothpaste - I tried to vape it for a bit, but just couldn't get past that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (28/12/14)

Derick said:


> Yeah, heh, Melinda made a raspberry spearmint for me, and wow, smelled like toothpaste and tasted like toothpaste - I tried to vape it for a bit, but just couldn't get past that



Bwhahahahah...for that all day freshness

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick (28/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Bwhahahahah...for that all day freshness


The vape for after meals!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melinda (29/12/14)

Derick said:


> Yeah, heh, Melinda made a raspberry spearmint for me, and wow, smelled like toothpaste and tasted like toothpaste - I tried to vape it for a bit, but just couldn't get past that



Nope was Peppermint and Raspberry...at least you were minty fresh

Reactions: Like 2


----------

